# mosquitoes vs chickens



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

In the wake of Zika virus, this is an interesting discovery that mosquitoes don't like the smell of a chicken.
http://www.geek.com/science/mosquitoes-dont-bite-if-you-smell-like-a-chicken-1662675/


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish I had seen your post yesterday! I got eaten alive working on my railroad pond.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Another thing that works is Avon's Skin So Soft


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering why it seemed like the mosquitoes were not a problem after I got chickens. I thought maybe they were eating them.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

you mean the mosquitos were eating the the chickens?


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> you mean the mosquitos were eating the the chickens?


I think other way around; I usually had chickens in my back yard when I was small and I observed that chickens were annoyed with small flying bugs around them and they would catch and eat them.


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

The problem with that theory is that you have to be in with the chickens for the mosquitos to not bother you. Once you are 25ft or farther away, the skeeters will get you. How do I know this? Up until 2 years ago, I had a farm and we raised pastured poultry. I had approx 2500 laying hens at any given time. Even though we had them out in the fields on pasture and they were way cleaner and less smell than conventionally kept chickens, they still smelled a bit. All birds smell. As for the Avon skin so soft, sorry , that was reformulated years ago. No longer effective. We use to use it for the horses. Worked great. Than Avon found out people were using it to repel insects. Well, Avons SsS was not licensed as a pesticide, and they were told to reformulate or apply for pesticide application. At first they were going to fight it, but about a year later , there were rumors of bribery allegations within Avon . Since at least 2008, various employees and executives of Avon has been investigated for possible violations of the law, including possible bribery and violations of the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act. They decided to reformulate as it was more cost effective. Sometimes you can still find some of the old formula. Its perfectly fine and it does repel flies, gnats , sketters , etc very well.


----------

